# Date Code Auto Battery



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Are you sure there isn't another stamp on the battery, that doesn't look like date code.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I don’t know the Canadian battery date codes (except for Rolls Surrette). However, if they are like the US, they may vary by MFG and/or whether it is flooded lead acid or absorbed glass mat.

I’m reading that label as Motomaster. So, why don’t you call Canadian Tire and ask them where they put the date code and how you decode it.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

The date codes I find are 2 or 3 digits (1 or 2 letters and a number) on a sticker, not embossed/stamped on the case.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

that's not a date code
there usually a LOT easier to read and also on a printed sticker



Gottawireitup said:


> Can anyone decipher what this means?
> I looked online at battery date codes and can’t seem to figure this one out .....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gottawireitup (Dec 15, 2018)

ajaye said:


> that's not a date code
> there usually a LOT easier to read and also on a printed sticker



Ya found the sticker. 7/17. 
I still think that number should be reflective of the date. All batteries have a date stamp in addition to the sticker. The sticker can even be added when it is charged for a second time I believe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

